# Official March '14 COTM Vote Poll (2)



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

APCruze's Cruze 
Location: NC, Wilmington
Car Info: 2013 Cruze ECO Automatic, Cyber Gray Metalic
Stock Options: XM, Convenience Package 
Modifications Exterior: Pink LED Ground lights, VG Shark Fin Antenna, Pink Center Caps Pink Bowties Front and Rear, Pink License Plate, Modified Brake lights to work in trunk lights, 5% Rear Window Tint, 18% side windows, 5% AS1 strip on front, Rear End Debagged.
Modifications Interior: Pink LED Mood Lighting under dash and Rear Seats, Pink LED interior dome lights, Pink EL Lighting, Pink LED Trunk lights, White Vanity Mirror LED’s, Pioneer Subwoofer with Pioneer amp, Dynamat sound barrier, Pioneer 6.5 crossover speakers with tweeters in rear doors, Pink center Dash, Steering wheel, Bezel and Speaker trims. Future plans: None planned for now, Ideas im sure will come shortly.


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

DP’s Cruze
Name: Daniel
Location: Los Angeles, CA
Info: 2011 Cruze LT
Stock Options: Connectivity package, Dealer installed Fog Lights

Modifications

Exterior
-Window Tint (70% Front, 20% Rear)
-Plastidip Lower Front Fascia, Trunk Chrome, and Rear Bumper
-Mud Guards
-Gloss Black Vinyl Bowties
-3M Gloss Black Vinyl Roof
-Lip Spoiler
-3" Carbon Fiber Antenna
-Plastidip smoked Side Markers
-Debadged
-Auto Window Opener/Closer

Interior
-Seat Covers
-Carbon Fiber on the Center Stack/Console
-LedGlow Kit

Wheel’s
-Gloss Black Plastidipped LTZ Wheels
-Carbon Fiber Vinyl Wheel Caps
-Wheel Locks

Engine
-Intake Resonator Delete

Future Mods
-Resonator and Muffler delete into dual pipes
-Eibach Springs
-Trifecta Premium Tune
-Intake


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

*










Its time to see who you think deserves the COTM Title for January!
To view Each Members' Submissions, scroll down to their posts.
Be sure to check out each members' ride before voting!

The winner will receive a $25 off code for the Bad News Racing website.

Polls will end on March 31st at 11:59 EST*​


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

Voted again on COTM thread 2


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Derp Derp Derp ... yo Smurf you did not enter ME Cruzen ! Again ! That was a legitamate pic of 2 CRUZENS ! 1 bone stock and 1 tore up from the floor up with carbon fiber hood and trunk . So what if they were side ways pointing up . I win ! 
Sorry AP . We have to Post up another new thread ... 

Now all of you Goofer Balls get to ​ VOTING !


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

Yep now hopefully everyone that already voted on the first one will come back and vote again,


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Voted again! Good luck everyone!


----------



## Agent_Orange (Jan 20, 2014)

voted.


----------



## 88cam (Jul 10, 2012)

[email protected], I might have a chance against you this time, APCruze.


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

Yea just wondering people who voted the 1st time are actually going to realize there is a 2nd vote thread and vote in this thread.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

:moon: I have 2 days to decide ! :signs013: ​VOTE !


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

APCruze said:


> Yea just wondering people who voted the 1st time are actually going to realize there is a 2nd vote thread and vote in this thread.


Maybe the 1st one should be deleted so people aren't confused


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Da Da Da DunnTa ta ta Ba Ba Ba Boom Boom Me new rap hip hopping Jingle !

​ 

= VOTE !


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Re-voted.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I want to make the Goofer Balls Sweat it out , So please join me in the Fun and cast your ​VOTE !


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Hey 88 you get that header installed? A pic would be cool too.


----------



## 88cam (Jul 10, 2012)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Hey 88 you get that header installed? A pic would be cool too.


I haven't gotten it in yet. Me and my dad were going to do it this week, but it's supposed to rain all week. :/


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

Last-minute bump!


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Come on guys a little over an hour left to vote and we have a tie! Let's get more votes in!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Smurf Smurf . Blue berries .


----------



## 88cam (Jul 10, 2012)

Me and AP tied. Was not expecting that. 

Cruzen for a bruisin'


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

88cam said:


> Me and AP tied. Was not expecting that.
> 
> Cruzen for a bruisin'


As Ive always been told, winnings winning, so I guess we can both take it as a win...


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

APCruze said:


> As Ive always been told, winnings winning, so I guess we can both take it as a win...


I think they'll create a sudden death match like the last time they had a tie in this. Either way both are great looking cars! Good job to the both of you!


Just Cruzin'


----------



## 88cam (Jul 10, 2012)

APCruze said:


> As Ive always been told, winnings winning, so I guess we can both take it as a win...


True dat. On another note, do you have any clue why they shut down the first thread?

Cruzen for a bruisin'


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

I think it's cause Daniels pictures went showing up for a lot of people.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Danny oh Danny boy wake up you need to know that I am not really sure what you think of the two contestants . Pick 1 the END .


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Ftw.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Whom ever posts up a pic with they're favorite Smurfette in a Bikini Wins last Months COTM !


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I Like the PINK 1 AP you win . Now you can go haggle with the smurf for your rewards ..


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

When April's comes, imma do it acapella.

jk

Tell the world I'm coming home. Let the rain wash away all the pain of yesterday.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Acca paella . That's Nice ! Now you have to Tell Smurf to acquire a few games of a different kind.


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

Since they never actually deemed a winner we might just all be submitting again next month...


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I just told you that you have won , I am the Boss .Now celebrate .


----------



## 88cam (Jul 10, 2012)

APCruze said:


> Since they never actually deemed a winner we might just all be submitting again next month...


It looks like we are not even going to be able to do that, since there isn't even an April one yet.

I declare that we are both "Unofficial 2014 March COTMs" Which means we both get the $25 gift certificate.  Mines going towards my tune.


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

Sounds good, I have no need for the $25.00 gift card so at a minimum I'll let you have it.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I just flagged both as "winners" for March.


----------

